# First trip to France - clockwise or anticlockwise?



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Our first foray across the pond at the end of March, we are going for three months. After Calais we are travelling to Cambrai near Arras to visit where my grandfather died in WW1. Then we intend to spend the rest of the time exploring the western half of France, meandering down southwards no further east than Languedoc. going along the Pyrenees, the west Atlantic coast, Dordogne and Brittany. Weather wise will it be colder inland or near the coast, should we go via Brittany first, anticlockwise, or down inland to Languedoc and clockwise back up the coast?

We like prehistoric sites (intend to visit Carnac and the Chauvet caves), nature reserves and bird watching, walking and art galleries. We havn,t made any plans where to go, just want to absorb being in France, dodging along, eating drinking and gawping :laugh: any recommendations of interesting places appreciated.

Sadly our lovely cocker Milo died last month, aged 15, so he won't be using his pet passport, the van will seem so empty without him 

Cheers
Lesley and Roverdave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

go where your fancy takes you. there is so much to see and do in France and don't be guided by others.

you will get all sorts of weather in Spring across all parts of France. the Pyrenees will be holding on to it's winter snow well into May so if you intend to go high, check the road conditions first as it can still quite easily snow at that time of year. same for any high area you may be visiting.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If it was me, I'd bomb as far south as I could immediately towards the Med coast, in search of sun and warmth; then gradually meander back northwards as the warmth spreads North.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Lesley & Roverdave,
Sorry to hear about Milo. You'll never replace him but one day in a few months time you'll realise that you are now open to welcoming a new member to your family.

As for France, you've already taken the most important decision:



Roverdave said:


> We haven't made any plans where to go, just want to absorb being in France, dodging along, eating drinking and gawping :laugh:


Just get over there, turn right and go where the mood takes you! Take a book of aires with you (suggest 'All the Aires' given that this is your first trip) and go and explore!

Have fun!
Bill


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I would be inclined to look at the weather forecasts just before I left and decide according to what they say. My experience is that the eastern side takes a bit longer to become snow free.

Either way, enjoy yourselves.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Roverdave said:


> .........................................We like prehistoric sites (intend to visit Carnac and the Chauvet caves), nature reserves and bird watching, walking and art galleries. We havn't made any plans where to go, just want to absorb being in France, dodging along, eating drinking and gawping :laugh: any recommendations of interesting places appreciated........................................
> 
> Cheers
> Lesley and Roverdave


You're there at a good time of the year to visit the Camargue. You'll get there before the midges!
If you are interested in art perhaps Albi is worth a visit to see the museum dedicated to Toulouse Lautrec who was born there.

Just remember France is a big country compared to the UK and distances in the pages of the atlases of France can be deceptive. Plan on shortish journeys and just enjoy the "being there".

Coming back work your way up through the Dordogne.
Lots of history and the spring climate can be very pleasant. We are usually there in April/early May and often have very nice weather.

I hope you enjoy your visit which should leave you wanting more!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We did something like this a couple of years ago. We hurried South to try and catch some sun in mid March. It was still pretty cold and windy. We spent some time exploring Cathar country and looked in at Carcasonne. 
As we went further North the weather improved with time and there were lots of places to visit, The Carnac stones were well worth a visit .... If you like stones. At this time of year we found the aires very quiet and many of the campsites still closed. France tends to be largely shut in the closed season.
I agree with those who suggest making it up as you go along. Some days we looked at 3 or 4 aires before we found one which suited, often because things were closed. But then, that's what motor homing is like. We loved it.
I'm sorry to hear about Milo. Our Beth is 12 now and is such a major part of the van. I'm afraid we have that still to come.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tough one really. The south of France can be nice in April. Pyrenees as Fats said some of the passes will still be closed but then again I remember sunbathing in 25 degrees sunshine in April at Gavarnie and just above me at 7000ft people were still skiing. The cirque de Gavarnie which is a must see in the Pyrenees will have lots of snow on it still (it has some all year round) and looks spectacular. I would probably start in the south and do the west coast, Brittany on the way home. IMO the southern belt from Provence to the Dordogne (and below to the Pyrenees) are the best parts of France (apart from the Alps). Never been keen on the med coast but inland southern France is superb.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you are around Guerande at the beginning of June this http://en.ot-guerande.fr/fete-medievale-de-guerande-2015.html is well worth a visit as is the whole of the area of the Presqu'ile de Guerande.

Lots of Aires including one in walkable distance to the town and some superb coastal ones.

The Briere is a major wetland for migratory birds but June may be a bit late for that.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info, it seems the trip has been so long in the 'getting ready' stage, it's almost upon us without us deciding where to go :-D. We've got the aires and ACSI books, and the Rough Guide to France. and a map book. other than tha twe'll follow our noses. apart from knowing where Paris and Marseilles are we are woefully ignorant of the geography of France, we've been sitting through many episodes of A Place in the Sun Homeor Away, which has given us an idea,of,the terrain, thats why we picked Languedoc and the southwest, it looked so beautiful. well, it,s as good a method as any :-D. We don't want to cover too many miles, you don't see a country if you,re tearing through it, All the people hot footing,it,up,to,the Highlands,of,Scotland and missing out the beautiful Borders on the way.

Wonder if we should take snow chains?

Lesley


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

The Vendee, Pyrenees and the Carmargue are all good birdwatching places. If you want details of good sites, please PM me. I don't want to bore everybody else with a long list.

Sandy


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Had another look at the map, not sure about the Camargue this trip, we were going to leave Provence and the east side til another time, but it may change  . Can't find the vendee in the index. Of either road atlas or the rough guide. Will keep it in mind Sandy and maybe pm you later. Thanks

Didn't know France had midges, thought we were leaving them behind in Scotland!

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

You'll find the Vendee on the west coast, below Brittany and about halfway down. Happy travels!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I would doubt the need for snow chains in April.
Everything is new for you and all is to be enjoyed. I do understand the need to 'get it all in' but if you are ruled by places you must visit, you can always miss out on the moment or the weather. Taking a list of the Aires with you and perhaps the ASCII book makes very good sense but to be really free..... after visiting Arras, why not head south and stop when the fancy takes you, then explore where you stop until you are ready to move on again. Such freedom may be totally new to you but can equal the best real holiday. No timetable, no ties...


Alan


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Weather is weather. It can be anything. Here is the pyrenees we had 3 metres of snow last week (up to 5 in some places). For the last 2 days it has reached 20 degrees ...so its ruined. :-(
I would always come equipped for the mountains. The only months when I have never seen snow high up are September and October.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We will be just dodging along Alan after arras. The only plan we have is the general direction to head to (south west), and the only must see down there is the Chauvet caves, mad about prehistory. We,re hoping to find wild camping places as we go along, we wild all the time up here in Scotland, I doubt we'll go on campsites in France, just aires if we can,t find anywhere wild. But we,re used to making it up as we go along, and if we like a place we stay and explore. We,ve decided now to go down south inland after Arras, to the Languedoc area, then clockwise. If we get to Brittany fine, if not, then there,s always next time! We don't want to rush and try and cram it all in in one go.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you haven't alreay got one I would recommend you take a Michelin 726 fold out route planning map with you along with your main atlas

Very handy for planning routes with distances and toll free autoroutes clearly distinguished if you're avoiding them.

Takes up hardly any room and sits nicely folded on the dash clipboard if you have one for a quick reference when driving...

http://www.az.co.uk/?nid=60&iid=11204

Should be able to get it cheaper if you shop around.

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Watching this thread as we venture into deepest France for the first time in June.
Only 4 weeks but sticking to the east side including Mont Blanc and Monaco.:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would start looking at camping car infos. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php

If you use that link in Google Chrome it should translate into English. They have the biggest list of motorhome stop overs in Europe and many wild camping spots. The wild spots on the map are identified with a P. You will get the hang of it though. The POI for the sat nav can be downloaded for free. I think the offline version of the site can be downloaded for €10.

Its mainly all I use for Europe. I tend to do a lot of planning and suss out good spots using CC infos before I go, save them offline as PDF files so I have loads of choices for every area I am going to visit.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Pete and Barry. Have bookmarked the campingcar site. We,ve downloaded Copilot, I've got the free version on my ipad (don't have the one with GPS sadly), and Dave has the full version on his android. Got to,get to,grips with that over the next couple of weeks, how to download POIs etc. I like paper maps myself 

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A sensible attitude !!!

The one thing we have learnt over the years is NOT to plan!! You will have so many "Oh lets go and have a look at that" moments that its pointless to plan much.

We have ben going for many years now and the ONLY thing we plan is the outbound and return ferry crossings, We often plan on visiting a location (such as Ile D'Oleron) but NEVER commit to a set itinary.

Just follow your nose/curiosity.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya - if you're heading west after the Chauvet caves I can recommend a visit to the caves at Pech Merle here http://www.pechmerle.com/english/introduction.html
unlike Chauvet which are reproductions, as public not allowed into actual caves, you actually get to see the original paintings at Pech Merle. There's quite a large carpark so you may be able to overnight. If not, at the bottom of the hill in the village of Cabrerets there's a lovely little Municipal right next to the river where you can see kingfishers flitting up and down - cords 44.507712, 1.662408 info here http://www.tourisme-cahors.fr/preparer/ou-dormir/campings/263424-camping-municipal-le-cantal - if you go into Google Streetview you'll be able to see what a lovely spot it is.

cheers

Clyde


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Peche Merle is well worth a visit - we visited them last October after seeing some friends who live close by on the River Lot. it's quite amazing looking at man made artefacts from around 25000 years ago still in their original place and close to original condition..


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for the links Clyde, have added that to our very short list. we're fine with seeing replicas, the originals have to be protected. Saw a film recently where the tomb of Tutankhamon has been replicated to save the damage being done to the,original by people's breath, and some tourists were complaining that they wanted to,see the real tomb and sod the damage. Morons.....

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your into caves then the Gouffre de Padirac in the Lot department is well worth a visit. May not be the sort of thing your after but we loved it. http://www.gouffre-de-padirac.com/

Its in a lovely area and not far from Rocamadour which is also well worth a visit if a little touristy.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Dont discount the Creuse in the Limousin its Amazing most people just drive right through on the way to the boring south which is half desert half over crowded, but HI HO

The Creuse is full of history, 100 yrs war etc, Ruins, lakes ,and it was very popular with artists the picture below is of Crozant the castle was manned by us Brits during the 100 yrs war, its at the confluence of 3 rivers and it housed 18,000 men at one stage










If you are passing drop in the kettles always on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Dont discount the Creuse in the Limousin its Amazing most people just drive right through on the way to the boring south which is half desert half over crowded, but HI HO
> 
> The Creuse is full of history, 100 yrs war etc, Ruins, lakes ,and it was very popular with artists the picture below is of Crozant the castle was manned by us Brits during the 100 yrs war, its at the confluence of 3 rivers and it housed 18,000 men at one stage
> 
> ...


It is true that Limousin and Auvergne are very nice although the weather when we were there last August was terrible but I think its unfair to describe the south as boring, half desert and over crowded. Are we talking about the same country?

The Lot, Dordogne, Provence, Tarn, Aveyron etc are all stunning and Ive never found them over crowded even in July and August (Well maybe the Dordogne is as its where everyone flocks from the UK).

Deserts? Where? The med coast isnt very exciting but the rest of the inland south is fantastic, and more guarantee of sunshine and warm weather!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay barry d 

I will put my hands up to a bout of poetic license, but I am amazed at how many people Not just campers fly through the limousin and dont get to appreciate the scenery and beautifully quiet roads ,

But you can hardly move around Grasse, and as for Lavendu it was a nightmare to get any parking within a mile of the beach and that was in August ,

admittedly the lot and tarn etc are beautiful but so is the Creuse drop in sometime


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Those caves look amazing, thanks for the link. Not ever so fond of being underground but they look pretty cathedral like. I've bookmarked the link. Limousine was on one of those Place in the Sun programmes recently, looked very pretty, so I,ve put a post it note in the road atlas Daffy, you may get an email!

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I can second the Gouffre-de-Padirac being put on your list. Yes it is underground, but is so large that you go on a boat along the underground river (lit up very effectively), do a short walk up above the caverns and then return on the boat. It's so spectacular that you forget about being worried about being underground. If you do go, remember to wear warm clothes regardless of the weather up above.
Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes we loved it. Easy parking as well. A good plan would be to do the caves then head over to the Aire (no services so plan ahead) at Rocamadour which from memory is free. There is quite a nice little campsite there as well on grass which off season was about €10 and not much more high season.

From there head west towards Sarlat, vitrac (good aire), Domme and la Roque Gaugiac (spelt wrong on mobile) 

Sorry didn't mean to start planning your trip!


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

No problem, advice always appreciated from 'those who have gone before' :-D

Lesley


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When I do a tour on the continent I tend to go clockwise as it helps keep the mileage down as your are on the inside of most of the bends. 
In the UK and Ireland I usually go the other way.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Stanner said:


> When I do a tour on the continent I tend to go clockwise as it helps keep the mileage down as your are on the inside of most of the bends.
> In the UK and Ireland I usually go the other way.


:grin2:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Lesley


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't totally agree with not planning anything. A loose plan, or at least some idea of what might be on your route could help to ensure you don't miss something that might be of interest to you. We too like to visit art galleries, so we like to have a rough idea where we're going so we can look up certain towns in advance and see what they might have to offer. 

We never get away for longer than three weeks though, so maybe it's not so important if you have masses of time to wander around.


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I don't totally agree with not planning anything. A loose plan, or at least some idea of what might be on your route could help to ensure you don't miss something that might be of interest to you. We too like to visit art galleries, so we like to have a rough idea where we're going so we can look up certain towns in advance and see what they might have to offer.
> 
> We never get away for longer than three weeks though, so maybe it's not so important if you have masses of time to wander around.
> 
> Chris


My sentiments entirely. Having access to the internet when on the move is a real asset as well. When we first set off touring in 2008/9 we didnt really have this and we missed all sorts.

Now as said I plan before we leave and its useful when you are away to sit in the van and google places to see where your heading and of course check out stop overs or indeed ask questions on here which I do all the time. Its also compulsory to post annoying photos of yourself up an Alp or in a lake or something. Well it is for me. :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I see Barry is suggesting Vitrac and the La Roque Gageac ,definately agree,Aire hopping on the Dordogne and Vezere river banks is a must for us, nomatter where we end up in France we tend to travel through here at some point. Don,t know if you have alternative transport ie scooter/bikes/car to see around you a bit , you miss a lot if you don't. However the best ways to see the rivers is on them by canoe or river boat. You can hire these anywhere but my suggestion would be to treat yourself to a campsite now and again to recharge, have a drink/meal by the pool etc . The campsite in this video , taken from Beynac Castle, will allow you within walking distance to explore the castle, also the campsite can arrange for a mini bus to take you up river to say the Roque where you can get in a canoe and drift/paddle back down to the campsite at your leisure - beautiful views that you can only see from the river. A lovely way to spend a couple of relaxing days. As Barry said, sorry for being so suggestive , all this talk is getting us too excited as it is getting near trip time again.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Exactly, Chris John and Barry, that's what we do in this country. Know which area we're going to, look up any particular places we want to visit, and then visit as we go along. No hard and fast rules. We don't want to miss something just cos we didn,t know it was there. Plus not being familiar with the georgraphy like we are here makes it essential to have some sort of plan. I know where Paris and Carcasonne are, the rest are just names!!

Great video gretchibald, Barry gave me claustrophobia with the caves, now I have vertigo :-DDDDD

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Roverdave said:


> Exactly, Chris John and Barry, that's what we do in this country. Know which area we're going to, look up any particular places we want to visit, and then visit as we go along. No hard and fast rules. We don't want to miss something just cos we didn,t know it was there. Plus not being familiar with the georgraphy like we are here makes it essential to have some sort of plan. I know where Paris and Carcasonne are, the rest are just names!!
> 
> Great video gretchibald, Barry gave me claustrophobia with the caves, now I have vertigo :-DDDDD
> 
> ...


That's just what we do,have a rough plan and then work around it,usually stopping only a couple of nights before moving on although we did once stop for 11 nights on an exceptional municipal site.
As you have 3 months you should be able to see a lot of the country,it is a vast country and we have tried to do too much in the past and then finished up dashing back for the ferry.
Brittany is our favourite area of France and an area that is often overlooked on the rush to go south.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Roverdave said:


> Exactly, Chris John and Barry, that's what we do in this country. Know which area we're going to, look up any particular places we want to visit, and then visit as we go along. No hard and fast rules. We don't want to miss something just cos we didn,t know it was there. Plus not being familiar with the georgraphy like we are here makes it essential to have some sort of plan. I know where Paris and Carcasonne are, the rest are just names!!
> 
> Great video gretchibald, Barry gave me claustrophobia with the caves, now I have vertigo :-DDDDD
> 
> ...


In recent times I have taken to marking areas/sites of interest on Autoroute using pushpins. Sources of information include TV, this site and personal recommendation. Information on each pushpin includes what the attraction is; a garden, pretty village, riverside pitches etc and also who recommended it. One or two are marked as 'didn't get a chance to stop this time but must go back again' sort of comments. If I can I check the area out on Streetview/Google Earth.

Theory is that I can then zoom in or out on the area I'm in and see what's there.

The network isn't very well developed yet but it is growing. It is fairly straight forward to add to and is something to do during the winter.

I also look at the map and wonder why I know nothing of the region or town. I did that a few months ago and thought to myself, "I wonder what Albi is like". A few minutes with Streetview and Addies downloads of aires etc and it is now on the list.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Is autoroute an app, a satna. Or what?

Lesley


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Roverdave said:


> Is autoroute an app, a satna. Or what?
> 
> Lesley


It's a mapping programme by microsoft...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_AutoRoute
A superb route planning tool that has a lot of followers on here,now sadly defunct and not supported by microsoft any more.A few devotees (including me)are still using it until it eventually goes to the big recycle bin in the sky.:frown2:


----------

